# PC Sander,



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

was wondering if anyone knows what part of the porter cable sander goes when you ran a cord on it and it was to thin, so it looks like it's shorted out...?

thanks in advance


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

brushes first, motor second


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> brushes first, motor second


Don't forget Capt's cheaper PC motor replacement idea. Take it out of some tool that PC also makes - whatever that tool was.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Don't forget Capt's cheaper PC motor replacement idea. Take it out of some tool that PC also makes - whatever that tool was.


A porter cable 1/2 drill


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> A porter cable 1/2 drill


 and/or a PC screwgun


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*yeah*

thanks men,

Brushes are good


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

First one I bought in 97 the switch went second one only the bearing, cant believe the brushes have lasted so long


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*looksee*

I did not take a looksee at the other brush and when I did sure as Magarret works for Five O there it was the brush was stuck Got it moved and Look out wall I'm back in the saddle again


----------

